# jug line ??



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I run jug lines with one hook and about 5 ft. of line
if I want to run jug lines with more then one hook do you still float it or put a weight on the bottom to anchor it


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

you can do it either way, whichever you prefer.
Just no more than 5 hooks per jug and no more than 100 in the water.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*cheap easy weights*

Get yourself a small bag of Quikcrete and a sleeve of styrofoam coffee cups (8 oz). Cut some wire (I use clothes hangers) into 8 in pieces and bend in half.
Mix crete and pour into cups...insert wire into middle to create a loop sticking out of the top.
When they dry, cut cup down the side and peel off. Voila! You have a perfect bottom weight for your jug lines without the additional expense!

PS: Raid the trash cans of laundromats for empty bleach bottles to use as floats...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

PS: Raid the trash cans of laundromats for empty bleach bottles to use as floats...[/QUOTE]

Just be sure to use only the white ones. Use an indelible marked for tag info on the jug.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Another good idea is to pour some p-gravel in the bleach jug, just a cupful. When you put it out to fish, turn the bottle sideways to level the jug out. Then when you get a bite the jug will be upside down. Works great. Add a little reflective tape and you have a delux jug.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

firedog said:


> Another good idea is to pour some p-gravel in the bleach jug, just a cupful. When you put it out to fish, turn the bottle sideways to level the jug out. Then when you get a bite the jug will be upside down. Works great. Add a little reflective tape and you have a delux jug.


Cool idea!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I have seen folks use bricks too . I use 1 pound dumbell weights to anchor and 6 ounces to drift lines as long as 35 feet before when out in the middle of the lake . Try this in the winter sometime . You will not be disappointed if you can set it down by the dam and then have the wind drift it away from it .

We have recycling bins out here where I live for plastic , cans, and paper . The one with plastic in it is jug paradise !!! Those long extra big water bottles have incedible action when a fish pulls down on it . I likes these for the short lines .


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> PS: Raid the trash cans of laundromats for empty bleach bottles to use as floats...


Just be sure to use only the white ones. Use an indelible marked for tag info on the jug.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip, I went to the laundry mat and got three out of the trash cans. It was a little wierd but I wasn't skeer'd.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanna have some real fun. I built (for lack of a better term) some "Ultra Light" jugs.

8" Noodle with 10" electical PVC conduit with a 5' drop and a *1/2 oz weight.* #4 or 5 circle hook

Get a fish on one of these and you'll be chasing that jug for certain. When you get close the fish will pull the jug under. You have to wait until it resurfaces and then grab it real quick.

Crazy!!! but entertaining!!!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Take the quikrete idea but instead of styrofoam cups, cut the tops off some 16oz water bottles. Put a lil water in the bottom of each bottle, fill the bottles to within an inch of the tops with the powdered concrete, keeping your rope or chain or whatever to tie to sticking out of em, and pour a little bit of water in each one. The water will filter down and set the concrete, and in a day you'll have some plastic covered weights to keep your boat from getting scratched up. When the concrete sets, use a blow torch to melt the tops of the bottles down over the concrete for almost completely enclosed weights!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I am looking to make some jug lines for fishing Sam Rayburn. How long should the line be, is there a How to thread on here?


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Had my first jugging experience this weekend on Livingston and had a lot of fun. Built 10 of them: 24" of 3/4" PVC run through 12" of noodle (those pool floatie things). Tied on 12' of nylon string with a 1/2 oz weight on bottom. Tied an overhand loop at 9' and one at 6'. On each loop I attached a barrel swivel, 24" of 20# mono with a 5/0 circle hook. Baited with shad.
We dropped them out in 12' of water and within 15 minutes had catfish on half of them. We'd run down the line pulling catfish off the lines and rebaiting. It's fun to watch the floats dance around and then chase them to get the fish. Maybe I'm naive, but I thought it was a hoot.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

ScooterC said:


> Maybe I'm naive, but I thought it was a hoot.


Man it is fun, I made three jugs, as stated above, and all three broke free from the bricks I was using as anchors. I even duck taped the bricks to make the edges not as sharp, but I found all three next to the shorline after about thirty minutes of looking. One of the swivels was BROKEN, but there were three keepers...one on each one. I have them rigged up to try again. I am still using bricks but used thicker rope.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

If fishing with a single hook I rig like this:

Free Floating Single Hook Juglines

If fishing multiple hooks rig like this:

Rigging Anchored Juglines

You might also read Jug Fishing Basics

I cover the pros and cons and all the basics pretty much in those three articles.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

brazman said:


> Take the quikrete idea but instead of styrofoam cups, cut the tops off some 16oz water bottles. Put a lil water in the bottom of each bottle, fill the bottles to within an inch of the tops with the powdered concrete, keeping your rope or chain or whatever to tie to sticking out of em, and pour a little bit of water in each one. The water will filter down and set the concrete, and in a day you'll have some plastic covered weights to keep your boat from getting scratched up. When the concrete sets, use a blow torch to melt the tops of the bottles down over the concrete for almost completely enclosed weights!


High fives for your idea..

I bought some 1 lb dumbells at Academy--little over a buck apeice--work ok but a little pricey if you set out a lot of jugs.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Someone gave instructions here on 2cool on how to make weights from concrete and wire using a paper cup... 

12 oz cup

bend wire (coat hanger) with so it will have a loop sticking out of concrete

pour mixed concrete into cup, insert wire let dry then take off paper cup..

You can get a lot of weights out of a $3.00 80 pound bag of concrete.

Be sure to bend the wire with little feet like bends on the part the inserts into concrete so it wont pull out..


----------

